# How to avoid a guest fee?



## A.Win (Sep 15, 2015)

Can you check your guests in the resort to avoid a guest fee? Do any of you do this? More specifically, to save $99, can I arrive at the resort before my guests. Add their names to the room. And then they check-in later? 

I guess the risk is that if they mess up the unit, I am responsible. Any other considerations that I haven't thought of?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2015)

I would do this for friends or family, but not for renter's - with renter's you want their credit card on the unit.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 15, 2015)

A.Win said:


> Can you check your guests in the resort to avoid a guest fee? Do any of you do this? More specifically, to save $99, can I arrive at the resort before my guests. Add their names to the room. And then they check-in later?
> 
> I guess the risk is that if they mess up the unit, I am responsible. Any other considerations that I haven't thought of?
> 
> Thanks!



Do you mean to avoid a guest certificate charge?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 15, 2015)

Remember that little imprint of YOUR credit card they take when YOU check in? That credit card should match the inbound guest --- Mr/Ms A.Win .. as you added YOUR guests to the room AFTER you checked in.

They could CHARGE things to their room (and your credit card) like the TIKI bar round or 20 drinks every night. Or spa services to the room. Etc. Etc.

Really ... pay the GC fee and let them put their credit on the line.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2015)

The one time I did this was for my Mom.  I got a Marriott exchange, and since I was going to be in the area anyway, I just checked her in under my name and credit card.

She didn't understand that there were additional fees, so I ended up with over $100 in long distance phone calls and parking for her guests that visited her, on my credit card.

No biggie for my mom - but would not have been happy if it was a renter.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 15, 2015)

Who is charging $99 for guest certificate? That seems to be overly excessive!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 15, 2015)

The only way to do this with Wyndham points reservation, if you are also staying would be to have one room in your name and one room in another owner of record on the account.  Then one of you would have to check into the other room and see if you could add other names onto the room and/or change the CC to the guest name.

If you don't have multiple owners on the same account that can check into multiple rooms, you will need to pay the guest cert fee or use one of the accounts included guest certs.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 15, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Who is charging $99 for guest certificate? That seems to be overly excessive!



LisaH is NOT a Wyndham owner ... online a Guest Certificate is $99. Use the call in center, it is $129.

Be sure to spell the name correctly, too.

And Welcome to the Overcharging World of Wyndham!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 15, 2015)

Every account gets one "free" guest confirm (VIPs get more). The answer isn't how to get more for free The answer is fewer guests or have them pay the $99


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Only one name needs to be on confirmation.  I had a confirmation for my sister and she was going to bring two guests do o called Wyndham to add name and was told all they needed was the person checking in.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes, but you need to have someone that is on the Wyndham account checking in to avoid using a guest cert (be it a paid one or one of the account freebies).  It also can't be in the name of someone who is on another reservation for any of the same dates either at the same resort or any resort using a wyndham account reservation.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry it went over your head, point being, if both names on the account, per tschwa2 , wife checks into one, husband in other. In my case was told Wyndham only needs name of person checking in.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Sep 15, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> LisaH is NOT a Wyndham owner ... online a Guest Certificate is $99. Use the call in center, it is $129.
> 
> Be sure to spell the name correctly, too.
> 
> And Welcome to the Overcharging World of Wyndham!



Oops didn't notice it was in Wyndham forum 
Oh yeah that sucks! Glad that I am not a Wyndham owner (Worldmark, yes!)


----------



## ronparise (Sep 15, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Sorry it went over your head, point being, if both names on the account, per tschwa2 , wife checks into one, husband in other. In my case was told Wyndham only needs name of person checking in.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



You still arent making any sense. 

the point is, if someone is checking in and there name is not on the account, someone needs to pay.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Sorry it went over your head, point being, if both names on the account, per tschwa2 , wife checks into one, husband in other. In my case was told Wyndham only needs name of person checking in.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk





> Can you check your *guests* in the resort to avoid a guest fee?



The OP asked how to check-in a GUEST without paying for a GC.  

One's spouse is not a *guest. *


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 15, 2015)

A husband and wife are joint owners.  
They want to go to a Wyndham resort, and take a friend
They make one reservation under his name
Then another under her name.
Would there be a guest fee?


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> A husband and wife are joint owners.
> They want to go to a Wyndham resort, and take a friend
> They make one reservation under his name
> Then another under her name.
> Would there be a guest fee?



Me thinks that you respond, without reading what has already be posted.

If a reservation is in YOUR name, it will also be on YOUR credit card.

Do you want renters/guests charging on YOUR credit card??????


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 15, 2015)

Denise,
Yes but the OP asked if he could check the guest in.  
With Wyndham, you can't have multiple reservations under the same owner's name at the same time.  So even if the guest and OP were staying at the same resort together, having the OP check in the guest would not avoid the Guest Cert Fee.  In fact if the OP did not buy a guest cert for the guest and tried to keep both reservations in the OP's name then at least one reservation could get cancelled by Wyndham anytime within 14 days of check in.  Someone else like the OP's spouse (or someone else on the Wyndham account) would have to check into one room while the OP could check in for the guests room.

If the OP was not staying onsite or anywhere with a Wyndham reservation, then the OP could indeed go to the resort and check in for the guest to avoid the guest cert.  So my point was that on top of the risks if you have multiple rooms you need to have multiple owners on the reservation and present to check in any guests if there is no guest certificate.  Whether that would be worth the bother or the risks as you pointed out would be up to the OP.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Me think your wrong. Guests and renter are different. This started out as guests. She posed the question "can I arrive before my guest and check them in later". Tschwa2  offered the idea one room for each owner.  What I found is that Wyndham doesn't ask for anything else do just the owners name is needed, a stretch of the rules, but we already know that.  If your friends messnup the ts you know where to find them.  I didn't think we were discussing renters.  They are also going to be there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2015)

Raygo123:  If this is not a renter, why did the OP make the statement about them messing up the unit? - she is talking about renters.



> Add their names to the room. And then *they check-in later*?
> 
> I guess the *risk* is that *if they mess up the unit*, I am responsible.



If she checks them in - and they arrive later, both the unit, and the credit card will be under her name.

Also - she said nothing about staying there herself - you are assuming that.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 15, 2015)

"If I arrive first". I'm not going to argue any longer if a guest it will work. If a renter it will work.  Yes your right if a renter, I would not want to assume responsibility for someone I don't know.  That may occur anyway.  I was trying to help.  Best answer on this site is charge them for it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 15, 2015)

I think we all made assumptions to cover all bases that the OP may be inquiring about.

I think your assumption that it is a renter is just as much of a stretch as my assumption that they were staying onsite at the resort.

Your family and friends can be just as likely as a renter (in some cases more so because you don't have a renter's contract spelling everything out) to mess things up and end up with charges on your CC as you found out from your mom.

My assumption is based on the fact that most people don't live close enough to timeshares to conveniently check in guest's early.  If you are at a resort earlier than your guests, its usually because you are staying there together.
If you do live that close, it might be the easiest to stop by the resort and get to know the front desk folks and find that info out vs generic Wyndham advice that could be about any resort in the system.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2015)

I guess that's just not how I'd do it:  If I were staying at the resort, and I didn't want to get a guest certificate, I would meet my guest/renter at the front desk, and check them in, add their names as my guests, and have them put their credit card on the unit.

However, if I was going to be in the area, but _not staying at the resort_, I might want to check them in, and leave, rather than having to hang around and wait for the guest/renter to show up.

Hopefully, A.Win will come back and clarify.


----------



## am1 (Sep 15, 2015)

A few years ago I was going to move close to a certain resort as being able to do this would save 1) a lot of money and 2) make it easier when dealing with split reservations for a guest.  It is not just about $99 but  the risk of losing a reservation or paying 3 $99 guest fees for the week.  

Also added perk would be able to use the onsite facilities.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nicely done.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Win (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the useful replies. I was asking about checking in and not staying at the resort. But responses regarding when I am at the resort too are appreciated. I live near a couple Wyndham resorts so less than an hour of my time to save $99 is worth it. Whether it is renter, guest, or family is not really important. Some of us probably trust certain renters more than some of our friends and family.

It seems like the only way to avoid the fee AND avoid risk would be to check in at the exact same time as the guest.


----------



## am1 (Sep 15, 2015)

A.Win said:


> It seems like the only way to avoid the fee AND avoid risk would be to check in at the exact same time as the guest.



You would still be the person the reservation under and the credit card hold is only a certain amount and damages and charges can be much higher.  But in the end Wyndham can still go over after the owner for damages from a guest.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2015)

am1 - Have you ever had a guest who damaged their unit, or had to cover damages?


----------



## ronparise (Sep 16, 2015)

A.Win said:


> Thanks for the useful replies. I was asking about checking in and not staying at the resort. But responses regarding when I am at the resort too are appreciated. I live near a couple Wyndham resorts so less than an hour of my time to save $99 is worth it. Whether it is renter, guest, or family is not really important. Some of us probably trust certain renters more than some of our friends and family.
> 
> It seems like the only way to avoid the fee AND avoid risk would be to check in at the exact same time as the guest.



Pretty sure you are right  Be there to check in with your guest and then go home

Doesn't scale however. What do you do if you have the 10 reservations allowed by the new rules


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 16, 2015)

What if the wyndham resort says no.  Can she pay the $99 to the resort?  Is there a possibility the renter will not be allowed to stay?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2015)

A.Win said:


> It seems like the only way to avoid the fee AND avoid risk would be to check in at the exact same time as the guest.



Here is a bigger issue - As a renter, I would not rent from you.  I am not going to travel, perhaps a long distance, and show up at the resort, and "hope" that you show up, to check me in, under a confirmation in your name.  

I am not going to pay for a rental, unless I have a confirmation in my name, and I can call the resort, or reservations, and confirm the reservation, well in advance.  

Without a resort reservation in my name, I may show up at the font desk, and get turned away.


----------



## am1 (Sep 16, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> am1 - Have you ever had a guest who damaged their unit, or had to cover damages?



yes.  The amount of rentals I do it is bound to happen eventually.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2015)

am1 said:


> yes.  The amount of rentals I do it is bound to happen eventually.



So the damages exceeded the renter's credit, and the resort charged it back to you?


----------



## ronparise (Sep 16, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Here is a bigger issue - As a renter, I would not rent from you.  I am not going to travel, perhaps a long distance, and show up at the resort, and "hope" that you show up, to check me in, under a confirmation in your name.
> 
> I am not going to pay for a rental, unless I have a confirmation in my name, and I can call the resort, or reservations, and confirm the reservation, well in advance.
> 
> Without a resort reservation in my name, I may show up at the font desk, and get turned away.



Denise has it right. No one is going to rent from you if they don't get a confirmation with their name on it


----------



## ronparise (Sep 16, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> So the damages exceeded the renter's credit, and the resort charged it back to you?



I do a lot of rentals too and I've never been charged for damages. It's a non issue


----------



## am1 (Sep 16, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I do a lot of rentals too and I've never been charged for damages. It's a non issue



Not sure where you are coming from on this as the resort can go after the owner for damages.  So far you have been lucky.


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 16, 2015)

am1 said:


> Not sure where you are coming from on this as the resort can go after the owner for damages.  So far you have been lucky.



It is for this reason and liability reasons I would not want to attempt to check a guest in without a guest confirmation. It sounds like you have had to pay for damages caused by a guest even though the resort had their name and credit card on file. It seems likely that the damage may have been even greater had their not been at least one member of the party who had their credit card at stake in that situation.

It does beg the question - where and when do you rent? We all know that Ron rents during Mardi Gras, which at least superficially appears to be a time and location that would pose damage risk. But perhaps the greater risk is for spring breakers at a coastal location at slightly lower than Mardi Gras rates.

A Win, like you I live in the Northern Virginia area and have contemplated checking guests in at National Harbor. But in the final analysis, for me the increased peace of mind and not having to deal with getting to the resort, hanging around to meet someone who could be hours later than they said, and the potential liability just isn't worth it to attempt to save the guest confirmation. My two cents.


----------



## A.Win (Sep 16, 2015)

I was hoping this was a smart way to save $99, but I see that it is not. I will follow TUG users' advice and not attempt this.

However, IF I happen to be at the same resort at the same time AND I am very comfortable about the quality of the guest, I may take the small risk.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 16, 2015)

am1 said:


> Not sure where you are coming from on this as the resort can go after the owner for damages.  So far you have been lucky.



Perhaps its you thats been unlucky. But I dont think its good luck luck I think its good management

I rent event weekends in New Orleans, often to young people out for a good time. (lots of drinking and lots of parties). You would think that if anyone would suffer damages it would be me, but, no not once

My attitude is that most people are good people and dont do damage to their vacation accommodations.. After all its not the 60's and Im not renting to the Who.  I have found over my nearly 60 years doing business (35 doing rentals) that if I treat my customers  with respect, I get respect in return. That's both respect for me and my property. I can count the number of times Ive been disappointed on one hand. And that was damage to slum property I owned in Baltimore (you probably saw pictures of the neighborhood around Pennsylvania and North Avenues, on TV recently)


----------



## ronparise (Sep 16, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> It is for this reason and liability reasons I would not want to attempt to check a guest in without a guest confirmation. It sounds like you have had to pay for damages caused by a guest even though the resort had their name and credit card on file. It seems likely that the damage may have been even greater had their not been at least one member of the party who had their credit card at stake in that situation.
> 
> It does beg the question - where and when do you rent? We all know that Ron rents during Mardi Gras, which at least superficially appears to be a time and location that would pose damage risk. But perhaps the greater risk is for spring breakers at a coastal location at slightly lower than Mardi Gras rates.
> 
> A Win, like you I live in the Northern Virginia area and have contemplated checking guests in at National Harbor. But in the final analysis, for me the increased peace of mind and not having to deal with getting to the resort, hanging around to meet someone who could be hours later than they said, and the potential liability just isn't worth it to attempt to save the guest confirmation. My two cents.



not to mention that you get 30 guest confirmations per account (me too)


----------



## ronparise (Sep 16, 2015)

If you really want to avoid guest fees make friends with the resort staff. but again, that only works if you have one reservation. More than one and Wyndhams computers are likely to get you and cancel


----------



## A.Win (Sep 16, 2015)

Making friends with the resort staff seems like good general advice for mega renters. They can provide better customer service. Maybe give your guests a better unit. But relying on a friend to avoid the guest fee seems sketchy to me. What happens if the friend is not there that day? Why if there are new employees at the resort? And the idea of slipping the "friend" a 20 or giving this person other gifts makes me uneasy.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Sep 16, 2015)

It could be done, but should it be? 

You could go to the resort and check in yourself.  During check in you are given a paper to list the names of the people in your room.  Usually this form is done and filled out by you at check in.  You put down the name of your kids, spouse, guest, etc...just add the name(s) of your guests.  Now the resort has it on file.  All they would need to do, if you were not there to give them the room keys is get another reissued.  Their name is listed.  If you or your travel party lost your room key or your room key was not working - you or your guests would do this?   Their name and yours are on file with the resort. 

You could always leave an envelope for the guest to pick up at the front desk or some agreed on spot with the room keys?

For resort charges, you could advise your guest to either pay cash if it is not a resort that has the cashless policy in place (like Reunion, etc...)  If it was not a cashless resort, they could just make charges as they go by bringing their credit card everywhere with them. You could ask them not to make any room charges unless they put their credit card on file or pay for it in cash.   If they forget and do charge something to the credit card you placed on file, then ask them to settle the bill by going to the front desk the night before check out to take care of things (cash, or a different credit card).  I know on vacation, I have sometimes went and paid my balance in cash or with a different credit card at the end of my stay. I ask for a printed receipt of my bill.

This whole senario is a huge risk to you by not paying for a guest confirmation for your guest.  If you know them well, it is much different.

As Denise, and others have agreed it leaves the renter nervous that they may not have a reservation and be able to check in. I would not feel comfortable buying airfare and showing up somewhere if I wasn't certain that I had a room.  

I know that I always call the resort before arrival to check on my reservation and put in my requests.  Your guest will be unable to do this without the Wyndham guest confirmation.  

If you did any of the above, do so with caution!  For me, I would only do the above for immediate family or really good friends that I know.  If you reserved more than 1 room for the same dates at the same resort, none of this can happen unless you had at least 2  owners checking into 2 different rooms - for the group.

If you have a rental agreement in place and they understand the check in procedure with you adding their names to a room at the resort and still feel good about renting from you, and you with them and all of the liability issues involved  - maybe it would work?  

For me, I would just pay the $99 fee online.  Less hassle,  less chance of trouble, and better peace of mind.

Cynthia T.


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 16, 2015)

ronparise said:


> not to mention that you get 30 guest confirmations per account (me too)



True. That doesn't get me through Q1 though, just as I'm sure you don't make it past Mardi Gras with any GC's left.



Vacationfuntips said:


> You could go to the resort and check in yourself.  During check in you are given a paper to list the names of the people in your room.  Usually this form is done and filled out by you at check in.  You put down the name of your kids, spouse, guest, etc...just add the name(s) of your guests.  Now the resort has it on file.  All they would need to do, if you were not there to give them the room keys is get another reissued.
> Cynthia T.




Cynthia is right, I had forgotten about the possibility of simply adding the names as guests at check-in and leaving the keys there. We've actually done that when we've had guest staying with us (in the same unit) but no reason why it wouldn't work whether we stayed or not. But the caveats remain, I wouldn't attempt it unless I had a real good reason to fully trust the person staying in the unit.


----------



## wed100105 (Sep 17, 2015)

I thought of doing this same exact thing this summer. I was at Glacier Canyon and checking out that day. My friend had a unit starting in my check out day. Ultimately I decided it wasn't worth the hassle. She was renting from me; had I given her the unit I would have felt more comfortable just checking in for her and telling her not to charge back to the room. 
I build the $99 guest confirmation fee into my price.


----------



## am1 (Sep 17, 2015)

No doubt that I have been unlucky a few times.  No one that I rent to gives me the feeling they will damage the unit or smoke in the unit but if you do a lot of rentals you will get a few bad apples.  

It is possible other resorts just eat the damage or guests come out of pocket to pay for the damages right away.  

I more than anyone am glad the resort enforces the damages as I want the unit looking nice without having to renovate every few years.  



ronparise said:


> Perhaps its you thats been unlucky. But I dont think it good luck luck I think its good management
> 
> I rent event weekends in New Orleans, often to young people out for a good time. (lots of drinking and lots of parties). You would think that if anyone would suffer damages it would be me, but, no not once
> 
> My attitude is that most people are good people and dont do damage to their vacation accommodations.. After all its not the 60's and Im not renting to the Who.  I have found over my nearly 60 years doing business (35 doing rentals) that if I treat my customers  with respect, I get respect in return. That's both respect for me and my property. I can count the number of times Ive been disappointed on one hand. And that was damage to slum property I owned in Baltimore (you probably saw pictures of the neighborhood around Pennsylvania and North Avenues, on TV recently)


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 17, 2015)

A.Win said:


> Can you check your guests in the resort to avoid a guest fee? Do any of you do this? More specifically, to save $99, can I arrive at the resort before my guests. Add their names to the room. And then they check-in later?
> 
> I guess the risk is that if they mess up the unit, I am responsible. Any other considerations that I haven't thought of?
> 
> Thanks!


I do this all the time for my mom and my mother-in-law. We book "extra vacations" or "last call vacations" for them to visit us in Vegas. Then we either check in before them and give them the key or we escort them through the check in process. 

When we have escorted them, we've been able to put their credit card on the account for incidentals. But we often don't worry about that because they're responsible and don't do damage or charge room service, etc.

At some resorts I've been able to simple call the resort and explain that I'm sharing the room with another party and that they will arrive before me and ask if they can check in without me. This only works at some locations.

I haven't ever rented out units to other people (I've rented from other people just not the other way around). I would not do this for a renter. And honestly, there are many family and friends I wouldn't do it for either.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 17, 2015)

This isn't the answer you're looking for but the best way to avoid the quest fee is get into a system like Bluegreen that doesn't charge a guest fee.


----------



## am1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Have any of those times been at a Wyndham resort or using Wyndham points?



VegasBella said:


> I do this all the time for my mom and my mother-in-law. We book "extra vacations" or "last call vacations" for them to visit us in Vegas. Then we either check in before them and give them the key or we escort them through the check in process.
> 
> When we have escorted them, we've been able to put their credit card on the account for incidentals. But we often don't worry about that because they're responsible and don't do damage or charge room service, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronparise (Sep 17, 2015)

A.Win said:


> Making friends with the resort staff seems like good general advice for mega renters. They can provide better customer service. Maybe give your guests a better unit. But relying on a friend to avoid the guest fee seems sketchy to me. What happens if the friend is not there that day? Why if there are new employees at the resort? And the idea of slipping the "friend" a 20 or giving this person other gifts makes me uneasy.



I have more than one friend.  but I dont play games with Wyndhams rules.. I figure out how to work with them and I spend thousands each year on guest confirms..


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 17, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I have more than one friend.  but I dont play games with Wyndhams rules.. I figure out how to work with them and I spend thousands each year on guest confirms..



Yes, when I NEED a favor, it is NOT for a $99 guest certificate ... which could cost a front desk staff person their job. Now being ain't dumpster viewing or smelling ... prove that they MOVE ME to a far, far better location!


----------



## Kozman (Sep 17, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Who is charging $99 for guest certificate? That seems to be overly excessive!



I think it's been that high for quite some time now. I think it was to make renting your points less profitable.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 17, 2015)

GCs were $29 several years ago -- had to call in to get them added onto reservation. Then they got increased to $49 each for about 2 months; went to $99 online and $129 call in.

Platinum owners somewheres in the days LOST their UNLIMITED GCs ..... a dark and cloud time.


----------

